# Another Sumeike chrony test and update



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Here goes, a short list of numbers for your slingshot OCD. I only tested 7/16" this time as the bigger concern was longevity and speed was just for curiosity, and honestly I'm just lazy after today and sorting ammo doesn't sound fun at all.

200mm strips cut 23-13mm, after tying and securing to the forks the active length was 6.75". The only other difference for this test is a Warrior Navy SEAL pouch 58x15mm which is around 12 grains heavier than the small microfiber pouch from the first test.

198.7
197.4
198.8
195.4
198.5
196.3
198.1
197.3
199.9
197.4

Got up to 82 shots tonight before deciding to call it a night and there's no sign of wear or failure on this set of bands so I must have been cutting them short up until now. All the others had at least one small split by 50-60 shots


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just a little less elongation, and band life increases significantly! It is a trade off with speed of course. 
I do find my bands last a lot longer when shooting OTT, but this may very well be just bias.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Impressive speed. As skropi said there is trade off, but looks like you're about there.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What is the thickness of the Sumeike you tested?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Almost 200fps with 7/16" steel is impressive and should make a good hunting band. Is this a follow-up to your .70mm Sumeike review? You have a 31-32" draw length?

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/117858-sumeike-07-chronographed-38-716-12mm-steel/


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Just started cutting/tapering bands.... Only have precise .7mm yellow, On a 1/2' to 3/8" w 7" active - ' have 1000 shots on my first set and can get 200 fps w/3/8 steel if I max it out (normally don't max it out - I'm sure they would not have lasted this long if I had}...&#8230;..This is the best set up I've found so far...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> What is the thickness of the Sumeike you tested?


This is for the 0.7 orangish stuff


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Almost 200fps with 7/16" steel is impressive and should make a good hunting band. Is this a follow-up to your .70mm Sumeike review? You have a 31-32" draw length?
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/117858-sumeike-07-chronographed-38-716-12mm-steel/


Kind of a follow-up to my post about short band life and what speeds are like with a better elongation number. I wish we could hunt with slings here, even pest control on your own property has to be done with the weapons that are legal to hunt with!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Projectile Pilot said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 200fps with 7/16" steel is impressive and should make a good hunting band. Is this a follow-up to your .70mm Sumeike review? You have a 31-32" draw length?
> ...


Here in Greece we have our fair share of illogical hunting laws.


----------

